# Skin Exam



## cfuficat (Feb 13, 2008)

Does this statement skin warm and dry qualify under OS skin?  95 guidelines.

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## mcpalmeter (Feb 13, 2008)

Sure thing.

Maryann Palmeter, CPC


----------

